

This is how you ask for and receive feedback. - speek
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/h8xwj/this_is_is_how_you_ask_for_and_receive_feedback/

======
speek
Disclaimer: someone posted about us on reddit, now I've gotta spread the word
:-)

